

16 year old iOS developer makes Look - saoudrizwan

Look is a social networking app that lets you share anything from vines to CNN articles (as URLs) with friends and then group message (no notifications) about it.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id814866062<p>Story: I always find cool things on the internet, from a cool new app to a funny vine, and want to share it with my friends. Okay simple, just text the link to them right? But its not that simple.
This method of sharing things is so unorthodox because when the user clicks the link, it open safari, you have to go back to iMessage to continue the discussion, group messaging notifications get annoying, etc.<p>So that&#x27;s when I came up with Look. I wanted to make sharing cool things... cool. And after 2 long months of development (and 1 month of waiting for Apple to approve it), I&#x27;ve finally done it.<p>So what exactly is Look? Well, you add&#x2F;invite friends, then you can share &#x27;looks&#x27; with them. These &#x27;looks&#x27; can be links or images and they have a post title. Recipients can then group message about the &quot;cool thing&quot; and favorite it to hold on to it.<p>I really believe this app makes a break through in social networking, at least for someone like me (teen nerd&#x2F;tech obsessed.) And that&#x27;s why I believe in Look, because I know it&#x27;s something I use, it&#x27;s something my friends use.<p>I applied for Y Combinator, so my fingers are crossed, I really hope they see what I see in Look.<p>What do you think?
======
ikarandeep
Looking forward to other cool things you make in the future. Glad to see young
devs!

~~~
saoudrizwan
Thanks, you can see the rest of my apps here:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/rizwan-
malik/id687592255](https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/rizwan-
malik/id687592255)

